# Moving to spain



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi just wondered if any one can tell me about this new law about having £6000 savings before you can be a resident, I'm wanting to move over with my daughter and she will need to be in a Spanish school she's only 8 and also I'm going to drive my English car over I know it can be there 6 months is there any thing else I need to do law wise about having my car there/driving iv already got a place over there in benidorm iv had it since August and spent quite alot of time over there last year, thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Hi just wondered if any one can tell me about this new law about having £6000 savings before you can be a resident, I'm wanting to move over with my daughter and she will need to be in a Spanish school she's only 8 and also I'm going to drive my English car over I know it can be there 6 months is there any thing else I need to do law wise about having my car there/driving iv already got a place over there in benidorm iv had it since August and spent quite alot of time over there last year, thanks


 Thats pretty much it. You need to prove an income/or savings of over 5000€ and that you have healthcare provision in place. ~Then you are eligible for residency. As a resident, the car will need to be registered/matriculated within 90 days I believe 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Heres a starter for you 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/137080-income-residency-eu-citizen.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/134493-income.html


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

That's great thanks what if you don't have the 5000?? What do you do about school? So what's every one doing that's there already that does not have that as alot of people don't?? 
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> That's great thanks what if you don't have the 5000?? What do you do about school? So what's every one doing that's there already that does not have that as alot of people don't??
> Thanks



The ruling came into force last April, so many folk had already arrived. Spain has such a high unemployment problem, that they had to enforce this ruling to stop people arriving with no money. Apart from that, people need to get a work contract to prove income or have a pension that they can use as proof. If you have no proof then you cant become a resident and therefore wont vbe able to use the education facilities or healthcare

Jo xxx


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Iv read that thread you sent thanks, obviously iv got money to live off but my dad will be sending me money over as I need it too so I wouldn't have the €5000 so wouldn't this mean my daughter would have to stay at home and not go to school my rent on my place in benidorm is really cheap €350 a month so I won't need that much to start with 
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Iv read that thread you sent thanks, obviously iv got money to live off but my dad will be sending me money over as I need it too so I wouldn't have the €5000 so wouldn't this mean my daughter would have to stay at home and not go to school my rent on my place in benidorm is really cheap €350 a month so I won't need that much to start with
> Thanks



If you can prove a reliable income then its not a problem, however keeping your daughter off school would be - its illegal and wouldnt be temporary would it??!! Also neither you or your daughter would be eligible for any healthcare. Also you may need to take into account that your UK child allowance would stop after...... 90 days (I think???). I know you cant claim it unless you are paying into the UK NI system. The only way I could get mine was because my husband worked in the UK and he claimed it - I wasnt allowed to once we'd moved 

Sorry to make it sound difficult, but you need to know the negatives and try to find ways around them before you do it, rather than the other way round. The positives dont need explaining lol!!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Iv read that thread you sent thanks, obviously iv got money to live off but my dad will be sending me money over as I need it too so I wouldn't have the €5000 so wouldn't this mean my daughter would have to stay at home and not go to school my rent on my place in benidorm is really cheap €350 a month so I won't need that much to start with
> Thanks


The income requirement is per person, so for you and your daughtes, you would need around 10,000 to 12,000e. Otherwise, you can satisfy the income requirement if you can show a contract of employment, or show you are paying your autonomo (like N.I. contributions) approx 250e month for self employment. An alternative regular income into a Spanish bank from a pension, or similar., is also acceptable - think this needs to be around 500e per person per month. Don't know if your Dad can afford to sub you that much, or if the authorities would accept this as a binding arrangement.

You also need to prove you have healthcare in order - from S.S. contributions, autonomo, private policy or, if you have paid sufficient contributions in the UK, it can be arranged through DWP for 2 yrs.

Basically, unless you can satisfy the residence requirements, you won't be able to get your daughter in school - and obviously, leaving her without schooling would be illegal!


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks jo you have been a great help its really confusing, so the comment below its not €5000 it's €12,000??? And showing and income from the uk of €500 each did you say I don't even get that in England and certainly wouldn't need that much in Spain it hardly costs me any thing to run my bungalow in benidorm so why would you need all this when Spanish citizenze that arnt working don't get a single penny to live off when they have children I'm confused, my friends daughter is coming with me too she's only 18 and living with me in England does this mean we would need €18,000 surely not it would be a complete impossibility for most people. Oh and my dad pay our health insurance in the uk any way so that part wouldn't be a problem 
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Thanks jo you have been a great help its really confusing, so the comment below its not €5000 it's €12,000??? And showing and income from the uk of €500 each did you say I don't even get that in England and certainly wouldn't need that much in Spain it hardly costs me any thing to run my bungalow in benidorm so why would you need all this when Spanish citizenze that arnt working don't get a single penny to live off when they have children I'm confused, my friends daughter is coming with me too she's only 18 and living with me in England does this mean we would need €18,000 surely not it would be a complete impossibility for most people. Oh and my dad pay our health insurance in the uk any way so that part wouldn't be a problem
> Thanks


Its tough, but its how it is. Your friend would have to prove income and healthcare too. It is putting folk off doing things the way it used to be done - moving to spain and simply start working "on the black", get spanish healthcare and not paying anything in! Those days have gone. Its not cheap to live in spain anymore and its certainly not easy. The only people who seem to be able to do it these days are those who are lucky enough to get work with an employment contract or who have pensions. One or two people, who have a good financial backing do go over to start businesses but thats costly in autonomo costs, permits and taxes and of course its not quick to set anything up in spain lol

You say your father would be paying your health insurance in the UK??? would that be into the NI (can someone do that for other people??) or would it be private, in which case problem solved cos you should have paperwork to prove that??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Thanks jo you have been a great help its really confusing, so the comment below its not €5000 it's €12,000??? And showing and income from the uk of €500 each did you say I don't even get that in England and certainly wouldn't need that much in Spain it hardly costs me any thing to run my bungalow in benidorm so why would you need all this when Spanish citizenze that arnt working don't get a single penny to live off when they have children I'm confused, my friends daughter is coming with me too she's only 18 and living with me in England does this mean we would need €18,000 surely not it would be a complete impossibility for most people. Oh and my dad pay our health insurance in the uk any way so that part wouldn't be a problem
> Thanks


the actual amount isn't cut & dried

I'm not far from Benidorm & our nearest extranjería has in the past few weeks asked for 5000€ *per person* or an income of 610€ a month (minimum) in a Spanish bank account

other areas have asked for different amounts - but not hugely different

you mention that there are so many Spanish not working & not getting any help - that's *why *the govt is insisting on this - they can't afford to support all the 6 million + Spanish citizens & those already resident who are out of work - so anyone who wants to live here has to *prove* that they can support themselves

& as Brocher said - if you're planning to work here as self-employed you would have to pay at least 250€ a month NI + income tax - no matter what you earn


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

😳 Tell me about its it is hard work yes my dad pays for us private he always has done, the thing is with my job I would need to do a trade test so how are you supposed to get a job when your in the uk in Spain when you need to be in Spain for the interview?? It's beyond stupid, so if and 18year old Is wanting to go out and get some bar work there going to need €6000 and health care there is going to be no one left over there lol 
Thanks jo x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> &#55357;&#56883; Tell me about its it is hard work yes my dad pays for us private he always has done, the thing is with my job I would need to do a trade test so how are you supposed to get a job when your in the uk in Spain when you need to be in Spain for the interview?? It's beyond stupid, so if and 18year old Is wanting to go out and get some bar work there going to need €6000 and health care there is going to be no one left over there lol
> Thanks jo x


 there are plenty of Spanish here looking for work, don't worry, the place isn't going to turn into the Marie Celeste 

there's nothing to stop you coming over for up to 90 days - you can have interviews etc in that time

at the 90 day point you need to register as resident

by then, if you have a contracted job then that will satisfy the income & healthcare requirements - if you don't then you need to show income & healthcare provision from elsewhere

let's face it - if you haven't found work by then how are you going to support yourselves anyway?


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks again so say it's €600 a month is that per person as I'm the one that supports my daughter and my friends daughter (since her mum abandoned her) but as a nail tech working for some one else part time is not going to be a fortune but like I said we don't need a fortune as my rent in benidorm is only €350 per month and iv just spent 3 months over there and it's CHEAP compared to we're we live in the uk 
Sorry for all the questions just want to get as much info before we go 
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Thanks again so say it's €600 a month is that per person as I'm the one that supports my daughter and my friends daughter (since her mum abandoned her) but as a nail tech working for some one else part time is not going to be a fortune but like I said we don't need a fortune as my rent in benidorm is only €350 per month and iv just spent 3 months over there and it's CHEAP compared to we're we live in the uk
> Sorry for all the questions just want to get as much info before we go
> Thanks


yes, it was per person


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

I meant no English people lol, right it's getting clearer now so the 90 days gives you time to sort your self out ect so in that time they won't be able to start school would they?? Thanks


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't suppose you know the rough hourly rate in Spain/benidorm or what it starts from is there a minimum wage? So would that be just for us 2 adults or €600 a month for my 8 year old too?? 
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> I don't suppose you know the rough hourly rate in Spain/benidorm or what it starts from is there a minimum wage? So would that be just for us 2 adults or €600 a month for my 8 year old too??
> Thanks


no idea about pay for that kind of work

most hair & beauty places around here work on a 'rent a chair' or 'rent a room' basis & everyone is self-employed, paying a % of their income *to the salon*, rather than the other way around

as I said - the income asked for was per person - but that's instead of a work contract - I believe they view that differently

your 8 year old would be your dependant, so maybe that would be less - I don't know - but the 18 year old is an adult & would have to register in her own right & show the income or bank balance in her own account


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> I don't suppose you know the rough hourly rate in Spain/benidorm or what it starts from is there a minimum wage? So would that be just for us 2 adults or €600 a month for my 8 year old too??
> Thanks


You may not like what I'm going to say...you may think I'm being 'negative'...but I'm going to tell it like it sadly is. 

The only people who should consider coming to Spain at this time are quite simply those who don't need to work. Very many British immigrants have gone back to the UK in the past few years and many more would like to but are stuck with unsaleable properties.

There are six million Spanish people and very many British immigrants unemployed and things aren't going to get any better for a long time. This isn't the Spain of ten or even five years ago. No wonder, really, that Spain has imposed entry requirements for would-be immigrants.

Spain's welfare state is nothing like that of the UK. As Jo has said, you can't claim most UK benefits in Spain. Unemployed Spanish people don't starve because families are strong and supportive here. But even so, many people are almost destitute.

It is not cheap to live in Spain, not any more. OK, so you have rented an incredibly cheap flat/house....but electricity is expensive, more so than in the UK and the overall cost of living is roughly the same. You will have three mouths to feed...not cheap. You may find that the traffic police impound you car if you drive it after the permitted time....some people get away with it but they shouldn;'t and may more are getting caught as the Spanish authorities are cracking down on people who avoid taxes.

I can understand anyone wanting to leave the UK after the vile weather of the past few weeks...But moving to Spain isn't the easy option it was a few years ago and it's best to know the facts before-hand.


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you both and no your right it needs to be said as it is there's no point getting there and finding all this out and getting in a big mess is there there is no point doing some thing that is going to fail. And what was this about being out in your car after a permitted time this is the first time iv heard this one 
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Thank you both and no your right it needs to be said as it is there's no point getting there and finding all this out and getting in a big mess is there there is no point doing some thing that is going to fail. And what was this about being out in your car after a permitted time this is the first time iv heard this one
> Thanks


if you bring a UK plated car over & are resident here you have to have it changed to Spanish plates within about 3 months of becoming resident

of course some people get away with not doing it - but more & more often the police are impounding the foreign plated cars & imposing big fines .- if the fine isn't paid on time they simply crush the car


a favourite place for our local police to catch people is outside school at drop off & pick up time - it's pretty obvious that if you have a kid in school you're living here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Thank you both and no your right it needs to be said as it is there's no point getting there and finding all this out and getting in a big mess is there there is no point doing some thing that is going to fail. And what was this about being out in your car after a permitted time this is the first time iv heard this one
> Thanks


 The permitted time that mrpg9 mentioned was after the 90 days! You also have to remember that Spain may have appeared cheap, but wages are lower. But its a myth. Once you live there, its not as cheap as you thing. My rule of thumb is to say that however much you spend in pounds in the Uk is the amount you'll spend in euros in spain. Electricity is expensive and the winters are cold which means you need to use more - so over a year it all averages out. 

If you have a place in Spain then go over and spend some time looking at work possibilities and see exactly how you could fit in?? But DONT burn your UK bridges until you know it can be done

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> That's great thanks what if you don't have the 5000?? What do you do about school? So what's every one doing that's there already that does not have that as alot of people don't??
> Thanks


I've just read this , Jo -I think you said that's your name? and I have to say that most people who come to Spain now are retired people who don't need to work, who may have sold their UK home and bought a Spanish property or have kept their UK property and have bought or are renting in Spain.

Those people who've been living in Spain for years and have work and own their homes are in some cases struggling. Others with good incomes and secure jobs are doing OK. Would-be new immigrants who are lucky enough to have a contracted job with a good salary will have sufficient funds to satisfy the new income requirement.

As I said in my previous post, a lot of Brits have returned to the UK. Those that have stayed are those with secure jobs or like me are retired and not in need of work.

To be able to emigrate to Spain you will need a legal contract or you can refister as 'autonomo' ...self-employed. As Brocher said, it costs around 250 euros a month regardless of whether you earn 20 euros or 2000 euros. Without that or a contract you can't register for your NIE and padron and you won't be able to access education or healthcare. 

You also need to check that your private health cover is valid outside the UK. Most health cover of this kind is limited.

Life in Spain, as anywhere, can be great....if you don't have money worries. Three of you are going to need at least 1000 euros a month net to live....it's not just rent, utilities, tv/internet/phone and groceries but all those repairs, insurances and unforeseen events that cost you money...like a car repair or dental treatment, to give two examples.

Once again, sorry to post 'bad' news, but that's how it is at the moment.


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Just read and taken all that in all your comments are much appreciated I can't believe they sit out side schools clever but sneaky lol 
Thanks


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Thank you both and no your right it needs to be said as it is there's no point getting there and finding all this out and getting in a big mess is there there is no point doing some thing that is going to fail. And what was this about being out in your car after a permitted time this is the first time iv heard this one
> Thanks


It's good that you understand that people here are not being horrible, just realistic, trying to tell, you how hard it is to move/ live in Spain at he moment.

I think you need to have a read through the FAQ thread - there is lots of practical info you need to know, including the requirements for your car. Basically, you can have your car in Spain for a very short time before you would have to re-register it and take the equivalent of an M.OT. & make modifactions to the car for driving "on the other side."

TBH, I think you will find it very difficut to earn enough doing nails -and bar work. 

Bar work will go to those who speak Spanish/ have contacts - and will often be temporary, illegal - so wouldn't qualify for residencia.

You would probably find it easy to rent a chair - because that would be income for the owner. But as to getting enough work to pay for the chair, pay your autonomo & taxes, and support your family - doubtful??

When you live their full time, you might be surprised to find that it costs pretty much the same as it costs to live in the UK overall. so by the time you cover rent, bills, food, car costs, insurance, school books, etc you need a fair old bit more than 500e/ mth mentioned on an earlier post- 1000e would be more like a realistic minimum.


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

No I totally understand people are trying to help 😄 iv read alot on here that's helped too the old man and lady who live over the road from me in benidorm have explained alot they have been there 10 years and are always paying this and that out for new laws that have come out, I won't register my car over there were just going for 2 months in the summer holidays and taking all our things in the car and won't need a hire car for the 2 months were there then too which will save a fortune if I did live there I would have a Spanish car or not have one at all in benidorm I don't particularly think you need one 
Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> No I totally understand people are trying to help iv read alot on here that's helped too the old man and lady who live over the road from me in benidorm have explained alot they have been there 10 years and are always paying this and that out for new laws that have come out, I won't register my car over there were just going for 2 months in the summer holidays and taking all our things in the car and won't need a hire car for the 2 months were there then too which will save a fortune if I did live there I would have a Spanish car or not have one at all in benidorm I don't particularly think you need one
> Thanks


You are more appreciative of our advice than many people who ask questions about coming to Spain, Jo...A lot of them think we're trying to put them off to keep the place to ourselves!

Coming for a holiday, as you suggest, is the best thing to do. Who knows, you may be lucky and get a contracted job. 

We've got two friends here who are desperate to get back to the UK...One came with her husband, they had a business and a good income but he died. She owns her own apartment but struggles to find the kind of work she is used to, secretarial/admin work, or any work at all. Another friend who is completely bilingual and was used to working in highly-paid PR or admin jobs in Marbella has been obliged to move into a mobile home and rent her house and is now temping in Gibraltar for £6 an hour. Another friend who has been ill had no work for months and hadn't qualified for benefits. 

Where I live is supposed to be one of the more expensive areas on the Costa del Sol, near Marbella. But there are properties for sale or rent everywhere you look and so many businesses have closed down.

So come for a holiday but don't give up your UK job or home. I know it's depressing when it's cold and damp but it does get like that in Spain too and it's even more depressing when you have no job and no money! If it was just you it would be different...but there's your daughter and her education to think of.


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help if it wasn't for people like you and you set off with your life packed up ready to start up there would be plenty of nasty suprise's waiting, it's sad to hear about your friends but it's true I might just stick to going over for a month at a time and see what happens from there and get used to things first 
Thanks alot


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got to make a comment here because there is something being said here that is not _quite_ true.

When you are in the UK, if you live in London for instance your cost of living is very high. That's why in general people in London earn more than people living in, say, Bradford or Manchester. In the Civil Service they used to call it London weighting allowance.

If you live in Spain its become clear to me that the same applies. Quite regularly people living in the CDS and the very South of Spain say it's more expensive or the same cost of living in Spain as it is in the UK.

Well, Ive got to tel you that it aint. I have this conversation regularly with people around here and none of them understand this underlying thought that its as expensive here as it is in the UK. It must be a regional thing. I've been down in the CDS and Southern areas, and it IS pricey.

I've just got back from almost 6 months in the UK. Take it from me, as long as you don't go to UK supermarkets then you'll still live cheaper in Benidorm and the CB North. I've repeatedly compared the Midlands to the CB North. Even with the rate of exchange hit we took back years ago, its still cheaper here in this immediate area.

The rest of it ........... all true I'm afraid


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi yes I get you and as it goes i live in bradford and my sister and auntie in London there's a massive difference, were we are in benidorm is a Spanish community as well as English and the shops are really cheap 
Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I've just got back from almost 6 months in the UK. Take it from me, as long as you don't go to UK supermarkets then you'll still live cheaper in Benidorm and the CB North. I've repeatedly compared the Midlands to the CB North. Even with the rate of exchange hit we took back years ago, its still cheaper here in this immediate area.
> 
> The rest of it ........... all true I'm afraid


Happy to be back?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Happy to be back?


I wish I could answer yes straight off. Being back in the UK makes you realise what you are missing in living in your own country


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I wish I could answer yes straight off. Being back in the UK makes you realise what you are missing in living in your own country


Oh.
That sounds a little sad.
Maybe it's just a case of getting back into it.
Or maybe it's time for some thinking...??


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Thank you so much for your help if it wasn't for people like you and you set off with your life packed up ready to start up there would be plenty of nasty suprise's waiting, it's sad to hear about your friends but it's true I might just stick to going over for a month at a time and see what happens from there and get used to things first
> Thanks alot


Well done you, you'll have "made the day" for some of the regular posters here - so many people have truly "got the hump" when told that it's really difficult to get going in Spain now, with the economic crisis.

You, on the other hand, seem to have taken on board that the outlook is pretty gloomy. That sensible attitude will realy help you decide what to do - for yourself your daughter and the other young lass with you. Well done - you have a lot of responsibility thinking whats best for all three of you. 

You're really lucky to be able to go over for frequent holidays -and I suspect you might find that's the way to go for the forseeable future - enjoying the best both countries can offer you.

In any case, you now have the information to go over and see things beyond the holiday vibe - "take the rose tinted specs off", if you like . You can go and talk to bar and salon owners - see how they are doing, look for the signs of poverty/ struggle it's easy to miss when you're right in the tourist area and in holiday mood.

It would be really advantageous if you can visit outwith the holiday season and get away from the main tourist areas to see how things really are.


----------



## creativenailsbenidorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww that's lovely thank you, thank you all for the help its helped me out loads like you said I can go with more knowledge now instead of rushing into things 
😄


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Those people who've been living in Spain for years and have work and own their homes are in some cases struggling. Others with good incomes and secure jobs are doing OK. Would-be new immigrants who are lucky enough to have a contracted job with a good salary will have sufficient funds to satisfy the new income requirement.
> 
> As I said in my previous post, a lot of Brits have returned to the UK. Those that have stayed are those with secure jobs or like me are retired and not in need of work.
> 
> Life in Spain, as anywhere, can be great....if you don't have money worries.


There are some very good, valid points made here but I think its worth pointing out that having a job / income is not the "be all and end all" of living comfortably in any place in the world.

I suppose that I am, according to mrypg9, doing OK with my "well paid job" and my wife, who despite being made redundant last year, is entitled to 70% of the maximum unemployment benefit because she had paid into the system for about 8 years previously. We could quite easily support our family, at least until the benefits run out or until I lose my own job (both are just a matter of time).

But we are looking to leave already. 

There is something about living in a society in decline that's just "uncomfortable". The increasing number of shops and businesses being closed and boarded up, the street lights turned off, public amenities being closed (like libraries, sports facilities etc), the increased number of people begging and looking through rubbish bins, health centres being privatised, doctors on strike, cleaners of public buildings on strike, teachers on strike, schools having their facilites closed down. These are just examples which are becoming more an more visible and evident and which affect a lot of people's day to day lives.

I realise that this is seen as an exageration by some, particularly those who live on private urbanizations and don't work or use many public services, but it is all there and very real, and it isn't going to get better soon.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> There are some very good, valid points made here but I think its worth pointing out that having a job / income is not the "be all and end all" of living comfortably in any place in the world.
> 
> I suppose that I am, according to mrypg9, doing OK with my "well paid job" and my wife, who despite being made redundant last year, is entitled to 70% of the maximum unemployment benefit because she had paid into the system for about 8 years previously. We could quite easily support our family, at least until the benefits run out or until I lose my own job (both are just a matter of time).
> 
> ...


I very much agree with this, and think if I was younger and not married to who I am married to, (OH is not a "mover") I might think about moving on, (although the question would be where to??!!)
In the late 80's I worked for a company which was a Spanish/ North American cultural organization in Madrid. It employed about 150 people including some part timers and was thriving but due to a slight dip in the economy, gross mismangement etc etc it closed and while it was closing it was really unpleasant to go into work every day.
That's how I feel when I walk around our town now - so many businesses closing, lady down the street evicted for non payment of mortgage, local health centre to be privatised...
Sad, sad, sad
PS I didn't know Alcobendas was in Thailand!?!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS I didn't know Alcobendas was in Thailand!?!




I joined this site to get information about moving away from Spain ! Specifically going to Thailand, but I've been sucked into the "Spain page" and plan to hang around until the proposed escape plan materialises!

I've learnt so much about Spain from this forum over the past few months, despite having lived here for 9 years!

By the way, I don't live in Alcobendas, but I do work in SS de los RR.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> There is something about living in a society in decline that's just "uncomfortable". The increasing number of shops and businesses being closed and boarded up, the street lights turned off, public amenities being closed (like libraries, sports facilities etc), the increased number of people begging and looking through rubbish bins, health centres being privatised, doctors on strike, cleaners of public buildings on strike, teachers on strike, schools having their facilites closed down. These are just examples which are becoming more an more visible and evident and which affect a lot of people's day to day lives.
> 
> I realise that this is seen as an exageration by some, particularly those who live on private urbanizations and don't work or use many public services, but it is all there and very real, and it isn't going to get better soon.....


While we don't find it so much of an exaggeration, those symptoms of a 'country in crisis' are not very apparent here. We have had hardly any shop closures (2) and two open. There isn't a lot of work about but that is the norm in the countryside. Peopls don't seem to be struggling but then these people, for centuries, victims of the _latifunda_ system, are used to managing on "Stone Soup". They cope, rein in their horses and get on with life.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Overandout said:


> There are some very good, valid points made here but I think its worth pointing out that having a job / income is not the "be all and end all" of living comfortably in any place in the world.
> 
> I suppose that I am, according to mrypg9, doing OK with my "well paid job" and my wife, who despite being made redundant last year, is entitled to 70% of the maximum unemployment benefit because she had paid into the system for about 8 years previously. We could quite easily support our family, at least until the benefits run out or until I lose my own job (both are just a matter of time).
> 
> ...


I don't live on an urb. and I do use public services and I can see evidence of decline all around me. But then I don't live in a big city or even town, my surroundings are pleasant and life very easy.

Maybe if I lived in a more populated area I'd be more immediately aware of what I know to be true...that Spain has currently very serious structural problems which are unlikely to be resolved any time soon.

But I think that your undoubtedly true description could also apply to some areas in the UK, other EU countries and even the U.S. There is currently a global recession and few countries have escaped its effects.

I've never visited Thailand -I'm not an Asia enthusiast - but from what I've heard from friends it's a country still not in the last stages of development, so won't you find many of the things you cite there too?
And yes, it's true: money doesn't buy happiness. But it enables you to be miserable in comfort...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

creativenailsbenidorm said:


> Aww that's lovely thank you, thank you all for the help its helped me out loads like you said I can go with more knowledge now instead of rushing into things
> &#55357;&#56836;


Good luck, whatever you decide to do. At the very least you'll have had an enjoyable holiday!


Strav:I've got to disagree with you. I lived in Muswell Hill, North London, for twelve years and whilst it's true that housing and transport are more expensive than elsewhere in the UK, salaries are much higher with most public sector jobs carrying a hefty London Weighting addition to salary, the enormous range of choice in goods and services of all kinds provides the competition that keeps prices down.
When I moved out of London I often went back at weekends not only to see friends, concerts, theatre etc. but also to shop for all kinds of things.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Good luck, whatever you decide to do. At the very least you'll have had an enjoyable holiday!
> 
> 
> Strav:I've got to disagree with you. *I lived in Muswell Hill, North London, for twelve years and whilst it's true that housing and transport are more expensive than elsewhere in the UK, salaries are much higher with most public sector jobs carrying a hefty London Weighting *addition to salary, the enormous range of choice in goods and services of all kinds provides the competition that keeps prices down.
> When I moved out of London I often went back at weekends not only to see friends, concerts, theatre etc. but also to shop for all kinds of things.


Thats exactly what I said Mary 

What is different in Spain is (afaik) people in the CDS dont get paid a CDS weighting allowance, yet it's more expensive to live there from what everyone is telling me. Whereas here ... well, I guess we are the Tyne and Wear of Spain


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats exactly what I said Mary
> 
> What is different in Spain is (afaik) people in the CDS dont get paid a CDS weighting allowance, yet it's more expensive to live there from what everyone is telling me. Whereas here ... well, I guess we are the Tyne and Wear of Spain


Sorry Strav.....not feeling 100% clear-headed, on strong pain=killers for trapped nerve in neck/shoulder.
Not strong enough though. What's the strongest painkillers you can get over the counter? My doctor appointment isn't until Wednesday and I can't sleep...
I've tried Paracetomol powder, whiskey and marijuana combined in desperation...at the risk of ending up like Marilyn Monroe -well, sort of.
That didn't work


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry Strav.....not feeling 100% clear-headed, on strong pain=killers for trapped nerve in neck/shoulder.
> Not strong enough though. What's the strongest painkillers you can get over the counter? My doctor appointment isn't until Wednesday and I can't sleep...
> I've tried Paracetomol powder, whiskey and marijuana combined in desperation...at the risk of ending up like Marilyn Monroe -well, sort of.
> That didn't work


Did you tried ibuprofen? Maximum 1200mg per day. Buy 400mg pills(not more than 3per day), ask for one with rapid release. Also might help some diclofenac cream with menthol.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Mary they do ibruefen in 250 mg to 1000 mg
That will sort it depends on farmacia with or without perscription i had really bad toothache and got 500 mg for it without perscription
Hope your well soon 
Ps does depend on your pharmacy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gia said:


> Did you tried ibuprofen? Maximum 1200mg per day. Buy 400mg pills(not more than 3per day), ask for one with rapid release. Also might help some diclofenac cream with menthol.


or Ibuprofen gel


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Farmacia over the counter:
Ibuprofeno 600mg granulado efervescente Box of 40 sachets. Soluble fizzy, not unpleasant, very quick acting. No more than 4 sachets per day (2400 mg).

You can alternate with Paracetamol tabs 1000mg but be very careful not to overdo it and definitely no alcohol!

You may also be able to get diclofenaco 50mg which are also very good.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks all four of you, Tony, Gia, Baldy and Xavia!!xx!
I've tried 600 mg Ibruprofen, no good. So pharmacist has given me 1g Paracetamol...with something called Hydroxil..but that doesn't work. Have also been given Enantyum. 
One more day and I'll see the medico, a specialist, but the pain is quite bad and I have to sleep sitting up in bed. 

I read the other day that some wise person -De Quincy? - said one quarter of human misery is toothache. Well, trapped nerves in yer neck run it a close second.
Never have so many obscenities been uttered in our house....

Tony, where abouts are you in Ibiza? THirty years ago we used to spend summers in a house belonging to our friend, a gay undertaker...I kid you not. It was just outside Santa Eulalia.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Mary sorry your having a bad time of it hope you get better soon i dont live in ibiza we were on holiday there loved it San Antonio hotel Helios 2 i live in nr Tarragona / Reus Catalunya 
Get well soon


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> Mary sorry your having a bad time of it hope you get better soon i dont live in ibiza we were on holiday there loved it San Antonio hotel Helios 2 i live in nr Tarragona / Reus Catalunya
> Get well soon


We stayed a night in Tarragona on our way here from Prague and thought it was a lovely city, although we didn't see much of it. 
AS I've said, we're living where we are solely because family has a house here and it was a good base to start out from.
Now we're settled and we have our feet under the table in our locality, what with ADANA work.

Better get showered and dressed...I'm doing a radio talk show this lunch-time...
Hope I don't get a painful twinge and swear as there's no time lag that I'm aware of on that particular station...


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,so if you gey employment with a contract you will not need the savings,is that correct ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maddy82 said:


> Hi,so if you gey employment with a contract you will not need the savings,is that correct ?


yes that's right - if you are able to get a contract that will satisfy the extranjería for the income & the healthcare aspect when you go to register


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

ok am looking to move by end of year ,lived there in 2000 -2005,this time there may be a chance of care work with contract -possible but would not have a major amount of savings so the contract would be enough ,thanks


----------

